# Eureka Mohair Farm



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Eureka Mohair Farm and Allen Mesick are featured in the NPR interview this week. I'm so pleased these guys are in Calif.


*For Young Goat Farmer, Mohair Is All The Rage*

http://kvpr.org/post/young-goat-farmer-mohair-all-rage


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Eureka has BEAUTIFUL goats!


----------

